# Midwest Fulfillment Service?



## fishface (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a fulfillment service similar to Printful or Print Aura but located in the Midwest. Any recommendations?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Give SharPrint a call -- they are an amazing company.


----------



## fishface (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I talked to them and their getting out of the fulfillment biz. At least like what Printful or Print Aura do.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

That sucks. How about OneHourTees in Chicago?

Or GAFY?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Any reason you need printing in Midwest? And so much that you wouldn't use printaura?


----------



## fishface (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Matt, I'm looking for mugs, bags etc. and I didn't see that you offer that. As for midwest fulfillment I'm worried about total turn around time (as to when the item is in the hands of the end user) I'm just exploring my options....


----------



## Palewriter (Nov 12, 2009)

Give Baked Ts (bakedts.com). They're out of St. Louis.


----------



## Futuremogul (Jun 16, 2012)

Tried PrintAura...wasn't impressed at all. We are going with GAFY for our upcoming releases. So far they have great customer service. We will see how it goes and provide an update within the next couple of months.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Futuremogul said:


> Tried PrintAura...wasn't impressed at all.


This is the first we heard your feedback from your order a few months ago. Any specific feedback you can provide us so we can improve? You are also always welcome to email me directly [email protected] anytime.


----------



## Futuremogul (Jun 16, 2012)

Matt said:


> This is the first we heard your feedback from your order a few months ago. Any specific feedback you can provide us so we can improve? You are also always welcome to email me directly [email protected] anytime.


We didn't receive our garments in a timely fashion and there were ink blots on two of our garments. Out line of communication could have been better.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Futuremogul said:


> We didn't receive our garments in a timely fashion and there were ink blots on two of our garments. Out line of communication could have been better.


Your order does appear it was shipped late and I apologize about that. We have gotten a lot better about meeting our 3-5 business day turnaround time and will soon offer expedited processing. As far as the ink blots, you should definitely have taken some pics and sent them to us as we take care of any issues. If you want to give us another shot let me know and I can send you a comp shirt to give it another test.


----------



## geekable (Jul 8, 2014)

OneHourTees does some great work and has decent turnaround times, but printing on dark garments takes a long time and they do not offer any fulfillment services. 

Am also interested in a MidWest POD fulfillment service... any luck with the ones that were mentioned above?


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's another option, with a facility in Indianapolis too: https://www.shirts.io

Just signed up to check it out. Pricing on apparel printing looks reasonable but I don't see any ordering info about the phone cases or mugs and those items are listed on the main page.


----------



## geekable (Jul 8, 2014)

offcenter said:


> Here's another option, with a facility in Indianapolis too: https://www.shirts.io
> 
> Just signed up to check it out. Pricing on apparel printing looks reasonable but I don't see any ordering info about the phone cases or mugs and those items are listed on the main page.


Cool... Please keep us posted. I contacted GAFY and their customer service/response times are fantastic, but their pricing structure is a little whacky for POD/Fulfillment. But for bulk orders, they seem like a top option.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What brand shirts are you looking to print on?


----------



## geekable (Jul 8, 2014)

treefox2118 said:


> What brand shirts are you looking to print on?


Gildan 2000, 64000

Bella+Canvas 3001

NextLevel 3600,3900


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Bella+Canvas 3001 are great. The Anvil 780 and 980 are superior to the Gildans by far for DTG, especially white.

Next Level is good, but I think Tultex is better, pricewise and performance wise.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

If Midwest is very important to you, you can also try teelaunch.com they are in South Dakota and are good people.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

geekable said:


> Cool... Please keep us posted. I contacted GAFY and their customer service/response times are fantastic, but their pricing structure is a little whacky for POD/Fulfillment. But for bulk orders, they seem like a top option.


A rep from Shirts.io contacted me today and they will have phone cases and mugs available in the next 3-6 weeks.


----------

